
European Union Bans Incandescent Light Bulbs  - nickb
http://redgreenandblue.org/2008/10/11/eu-bans-incandescent-light-bulbs/
======
noonespecial
This is a backhanded attempt at rationing. Unfortunately, its actually even
more dangerous than the outright rationing of electricity. There are some
applications where a CF simply _won't_ do and a halogen is the best for the
job.

If they must ration power, tell me how much power I can use and let _me_
decide whether I'd like 5 CFL's or 1 traditional bulb on at any given time.

Governments are _super_ -lousy at picking technology.

